# Uh, Ohhhhh Check Engine Light!



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

With about 24,500 miles, our little Cruze is heading to the dealership again today with a check engine light glowing brightly. I read the code and it was a P0133 or P0103...can't remember (don't EVER get old!). At any rate, it's an 02 sensor. This will be the second of these for me. The real test will be if they have the part or can get it quickly...we'll see!

Also, an option I would never have paid over $500 for is the door sill lights and the passenger side has only worked intermittently with the "not" working holding the majority of the time record. It's an impractical option, but since I paid that much for it, I'm going to make them fix it. This will be the 4th time for the dealership to attempt to fix it. The repair appointments coincided with my free service visits.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with everything


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Apparently, the Chevrolet engineers are watching the 02 sensor failures since the dealer was unable to order a replacemnt directly. They had to go through a special process again to get the sensor, but finally got it and installed it yesterday. All is well with the check engine light now. They ordered a new sill light kit to replace the existing one, but had to hassle a little because they were unsure if the warranty covered dealer installed options. It was on my as-built window sticker at a whoppiing $580 so, I couldn't see where the problem was. Anway, it's on order and will probably get installed next week.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM used to have a policy that if it was a GM accessory and the dealer installed it the B2B warranty covers it. I believe this is still true. Aftermarket accessories such as my third brake light flasher are dealer covered only.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Apparently, the Chevrolet engineers are watching the 02 sensor failures since the dealer was unable to order a replacemnt directly. They had to go through a special process again to get the sensor, but finally got it and installed it yesterday. All is well with the check engine light now. They ordered a new sill light kit to replace the existing one, but had to hassle a little because they were unsure if the warranty covered dealer installed options. It was on my as-built window sticker at a whoppiing $580 so, I couldn't see where the problem was. Anway, it's on order and will probably get installed next week.


Simple rule for dealer-installed accessories on a new vehicle: If it was on the car when you drove it off of the lot, then it is covered under the B2B warranty. If it was added after the purchase, then it's covered by the 12 month/12,000 mile warranty that comes with the part itself.

The special process you described is pretty much standard procedure on any Diesel-specific repair.


----------

